# does this go in the ART forum ? stop motion test



## NecronNoob (Jul 8, 2009)

i made this little stop motion test and well i don't think youtube people are gonna help me . . . so i was hoping heresy would be kind enough to give me some constructive critisms and to tell me if you like it for a first attempt


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like it. It runs smoothly and the story is clear.

Given the static nature of 40K miniatures it might look even better with even more small movements between key points; however, that would be really time consuming.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The more frames you can do, the better.

I think if you played the current video with the frames you have slightly faster it would be an improvement.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It made me chuckle. 

Is your camera at a fixed point as it seems to jump around a bit? Also, the focus might have been better with a plainer back drop and less stuff to confuse the camera.


----------



## NecronNoob (Jul 8, 2009)

i used my cell phone camera ands its going about a average 1 frame per second or 1 FPS 

my brother is making one soon so thanks ill use your advice to help his while i get started on my next : )


----------

